
What makes a programming language “cool?” - louiscyphre
https://hackernoon.com/what-makes-a-programming-language-cool-f40401f0f929
======
Safety1stClyde
The link it gives for the proof that smalltalk is productive contains the most
fake cooked statistics I have ever seen:

[https://medium.com/smalltalk-talk/smalltalk-s-proven-
product...](https://medium.com/smalltalk-talk/smalltalk-s-proven-productivity-
fe7cbd99c061)

That is not data, it is something someone cooked up, not even based on a real
project.

~~~
louiscyphre
If you had bothered to read the paper, you would've seen this:

"At least 50,000 software projects have been measured using IFPUG function
point metrics, including more than 5,000 projects that are publically
available from the International Software Benchmark Standards Group (ISBSG)."

What Namcook Analytics did was analyze actual software projects and then
extrapolate the findings using their own methodology. If this constitutes
"fake cooked statistics," then that's your own personal interpretation, one
that is not shared by everyone, nor the majority of readers.

